# Messumformer 0-100VDC umwandeln in  0-10V/4-20mA



## Sv_No (3 November 2020)

Hi,

Hi, Ich bin neu hier 

habe viele interessante Themen gefunden, aber leider kein passendes Thema zu meiner Frage.

Ich Suche einen Messumformer welcher mir eine "hohe" Gleichspannung (bis zu ca. 100V) in eine Spannung (0-10V) oder besser einen Strom (4-20mA) umwandelt, 
so das ich mit meinen schon vorhandenen analogen EingÃ¤ngen, die am Verbraucher anliegende Spannung messen kann ("Senseleitung").

Am besten wäre dabei noch, wenn der Messumformer einstellbar ist, 
so könnte ich wenn ich ich vor einem Versuch weiß die max. Spannung beträgt beispielsweise 25V könnte ich die 25V = den 10V/20mA setzen um eine bessere Genauigkeit zu erzielen



hab schon was in der Art gefunden, wäre aber über Alternativen und evtl. auch den ein oder anderen Erfahrungsbericht dankbar
https://www.3-k-elektrik.de/index.php?page=shop_detail&id=633&site=1&sort=0&search=&lng=de


freue mich über jede Info


----------



## TheLevel (3 November 2020)

Hallo,
mir wurde hier an andere Stelle dieses Teil empfohlen:
https://www.mueller-ziegler.de/produkte/messumformer/gleichstromgroessen/
Nicht Einstellbar, aber funktioniert und hat einen akzeptablen Preis.


----------



## Gleichstromer (3 November 2020)

Bei den Igt/Ugt-MU ist die Verstärkung mit dem Poti "Span" einstellbar und der Nullpunkt kann zwischen 0V/0mA und 2V/4mA umgeschaltet werden.

Frag einfach bei Müller-Ziegler nach, wie groß der Einstellbereich ist. Sie können den Messumformer auch an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.
Im Datenblatt sind zudem noch diverse andere Optionen aufgeführt.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 November 2020)

Hallo Zusammen.

Den hab ich hier gerade in meiner Bastelkiste gefunden:
Phoenix Contact MCR-VDC-UI-B-DC
Hat mehrere Eingangsbereiche von 19-660VDC
und einen U/I Ausgang.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## PN/DP (3 November 2020)

Wie stark dürfen die 100VDC belastet werden? Minimaler Lastwiderstand/Bürde? Muß das Messsignal potentialfrei erzeugt werden?
An welches Gerät/Analogeingang soll die 0-10V angeschlossen werden?
Theoretisch reicht ja ein Spannungsteiler 10:1 (1 oder 2 Widerstände).

Harald


----------



## Sv_No (4 November 2020)

Danke euch


----------



## waldy (23 November 2020)

Hallo
Für diese Zwecke ich würde auch Spannungsmessumformer - MCR-VDC-UI-B-DC - 2811116 nehmen.

Die Geschichte mit zwei Widerstände ist richtig, nur in Praxis unbrauchbar.
Erst mal bei zwei Widerstände mit Verhältnis 100 v zu 10 v braucht man Hoch Ohmige Anschluss an die Karte.
Und wenn Leitung ist zu lang- kommt Störungsfaktor( am andere Seite von Leitung kann sein , dass es ist nicht mehr 10 V sonders was anderes), und zweitens es ist Galvanisch nicht getrennt.

Gründergenommen braucht man sogenannten OP Verstärker.
Am besten Ausgang einstellen als 0-20 mA.
Die Geräte ( oben genannte mit OP Verstärker) bei verschiedenen Längen von Leitung korrigieren und halten Soll Wert in mA Ausgang Ausgabe konstan.

Bei Spannung es ist ungewuss, wie viel Spannung als nach Karte Ausgang kommt wirklich zum Anschluss an Endgerät/ Eingang.

Gruß


----------

